# Cómo poner imagen en ares proteus



## americagsm (Dic 5, 2010)

hola ya tengo ruteado mi diseño pero  quiero  ponerle una imagencomo hago para ponerle desde ya gracias


----------



## ByAxel (Dic 5, 2010)

Desde "File > Import Bitmap"; la imagen debe ser en formato *.bmp y ser monocromo (blanco y negro) Ojo que sea realmente blanco y negro, consigue un programa que trabaje a pixeles ya que la mayoría deja tonalidades de color que no se notan a simple vista (solo se ven los tonos al ampliar los pixeles de la imagen).
Otra es en formato DXF que es un formato de diseño CAD, por ejemplo crea una imagen en 2D con el programa AutoCAD u otro y lo guardas en ese formato.

Intenta eso.
Saludos.


----------



## mendek (Feb 24, 2012)

y por ejemplo cuando quiero que la imagen esté en top copper pero se pierde con el plado de masa o Vcc (segun sea el caso), como le hago para hacer un recuadro que contenga la imagen .bmp sobre el plan, es decir hacer un hueco donde quepa la imagen'. espero haber sido claro


----------



## DA_VINCI (Ago 6, 2013)

hola necesito agregar mi propio logo en los circuitos que elaboro en proteus,ya hice lo que recomiendas en el mensaje anterior pero aun no he poodido visualizar el logo en mi circuito...muchas gracias..


----------



## ByAxel (Ago 7, 2013)

DA_VINCI dijo:


> hola necesito agregar mi propio logo en los circuitos que elaboro en proteus,ya hice lo que recomiendas en el mensaje anterior pero aun no he poodido visualizar el logo en mi circuito...muchas gracias..


 
La imagen debe de ser totalmente blanco y negro... la extensión *.bmp monocromo tiene dos versiones, una parece blanco y negro pero en los bordes al ampliar la imagen se notan pixeles de colores (suaviza la imagen), debe ser de la otra forma y a lo mucho debe de verse los bordes pixelados.

Cambia el logo entre las capas (layers).

Saludos.


----------

